# Anyone know why Mathews discontinued the no cam?



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Loved this bow. It seems to be discontinued by Matthews. Anyone know why?


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Mathews usually drops a bow in the third year. Also the Halon bows basically blew them out of the water. Faster with just as smooth of a draw.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dale_B1 said:


> Mathews usually drops a bow in the third year. Also the Halon bows basically blew them out of the water. Faster with just as smooth of a draw.


This^^^


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Dale_B1 said:


> Mathews usually drops a bow in the third year. Also the Halon bows basically blew them out of the water. Faster with just as smooth of a draw.


Yep, agreed.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Speed? Seemed like a transition bow to make jump from single cam to dual cam less abrupt.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

The halons are much faster and seem more popular. Of course Mathews wanted to assure they held the title of making the goofiest looking hunting bows out there. They have that title by a mile.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Where could they go with it, as in improve, make faster and such. If they would have stayed with it, they would have been left behind, and they know it.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

I’m not so sure. There is a niche including myself for a slower bow that is very smooth. I love my HTR and wish I could buy another new one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReezenHunter (Sep 20, 2009)

LetThemGrow said:


> Speed? Seemed like a transition bow to make jump from single cam to dual cam less abrupt.


They were making dual cams for several years before the no cam with the monster and chill series.


----------



## Willie Mathews (Feb 8, 2015)

Halons...faster, yes...not even close on the draw. Draw on Halons is smooth yes...stiff as all-get-out though. Night and day different from the beautiful butterness that was the No Cam!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

ReezenHunter said:


> They were making dual cams for several years before the no cam with the monster and chill series.


I'm aware of that, but this was a way to make the Monster series become Mathews main line. The bows you mentioned were brought out during the era of "solocam is the best".


----------



## Willie Mathews (Feb 8, 2015)

Trucker, Mathews has the goofiest looking hunting bows? PSE close the doors & i missed that?


----------



## RdgRuner (Oct 3, 2012)

In my eyes solocams are still the best.


----------



## Willie Mathews (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah solos were great. I'd be intrigued to try out a 34" Creed. Never happen. I'm lovin' the ODB system though!


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm not a speed freak but the No Cams were just too slow for most guys. The Mathews cams that followed are much more efficient and fast and are no more radical drawing than their predecessors. The Halon and Triax cams are superior.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

The Halons might be better, but I really liked my HTR. One of the coolest looking bows built.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> The halons are much faster and seem more popular. Of course Mathews wanted to assure they held the title of making the goofiest looking hunting bows out there. They have that title by a mile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


they actually only hold Bronze, APA holds silver, and Gear Head holds gold.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Dale_B1 said:


> Mathews usually drops a bow in the third year. Also the Halon bows basically blew them out of the water. Faster with just as smooth of a draw.


I think you are right. they are a business, so when a bow drops off in sales, they call it good and move on to something "new" that sells. the cool thing about Mathews, is if you love one of their bows of the past, you can still keep shooting it and getting parts.

everyone who wanted a No Cam should have one by now, no reason to sell them new anymore with a huge used market. any day of the week, you can find several on here for sale.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

roosiebull said:


> they actually only hold Bronze, APA holds silver, and Gear Head holds gold.


Lol..not sure about APA but def agree with gearhead. Guess they are so insignificant they never even crossed my mind even though I posted in their thread yesterday... Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

I agree with a few above. Mathews had marketed themselves up against a wall with the solocam. They were looking for a way to transition their flagship line to keep up with an evolving market. I'd be willing to bet, the "secondary line", or Chill series, was outselling the flagship solocams by that point. The NoCam sounded edgy yet simplistic, and was no doubt nothing more than a bridge to transition loyal single cam shooters to a dual cam bow.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

I think they are just building off of it. They almost always drop a bow after 2-3 years. The cams on the Avail, Stoke and TRX bows have a Crosscentric cam based off of the NoCam. I personally would like to see the cam from the TRX on a 6-7 inch 33-34 inch ATA hunting bow...

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Too many reports of arrows bouncing off deer.


----------



## Willie Mathews (Feb 8, 2015)

That's hilarious...but the reality is it is a few feet per second faster than the bow that many still today regard as Mathews' best ever, Switchy XT.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Because someone pointed out that bows 20 years old were out performing them in every way except price. Just took them a couple years to catch on.:darkbeer:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Boonerbrad said:


> Because someone pointed out that bows 20 years old were out performing them in every way except price. Just took them a couple years to catch on.:darkbeer:


ain't no way!

the NoCam was no speed demon, but has a great draw cycle, super quiet, and no hand shock. 20 years ago, those speeds, the shooter was paying for it somehow:wink: the NoCam never really caught my attention, but it's an awesome bow for many folks, and it's not even that slow. I did think about it a time or two, just never did make me want to fork out the dough.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

should have been called switch2Cam


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Otdrsman85 said:


> I think they are just building off of it. They almost always drop a bow after 2-3 years. The cams on the Avail, Stoke and TRX bows have a Crosscentric cam based off of the NoCam. I personally would like to see the cam from the TRX on a 6-7 inch 33-34 inch ATA hunting bow...
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


It is called a Halon 32. Take a serious look at the cam, they are one and the same as the Triax.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^TRX cam is nowhere close to to the Halon or Triax.

Once again, info from a ''pro shop''.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Dale_B1 said:


> It is called a Halon 32. Take a serious look at the cam, they are one and the same as the Triax.


Nope. 

A 35” TRX geometry would be cool but the cams would have to be bigger of the draw length would be super short


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

frog gigger said:


> ^^TRX cam is nowhere close to to the Halon or Triax.
> 
> Once again, info from a ''pro shop''.


I guess they just use the Halon modules just for the heck of it then.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Dale_B1 said:


> I guess they just use the Halon modules just for the heck of it then.


They do not use the same mod!!


----------



## Commander Cody (Nov 24, 2006)

They are sweet bows. I find myself with two, and still struggle over selling one lol


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Dale_B1 said:


> I guess they just use the Halon modules just for the heck of it then.


Different cams different mods. I thought you worked at a Pro Shop and set up more bows in a day than most do in their life?

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Dale_B1 said:


> I guess they just use the Halon modules just for the heck of it then.


Maybe at your shop, but no one else's.
I'm convinced, and everyone else as well, that you don't know anything about a TRX cam.


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Simple...technology changes so they dropped the bow from the line up. Average consumer does not spend top dollar for old technology.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk spelling/grammar errors are likely to occur.


----------



## Dustoff707 (Jul 12, 2017)

trucker3573 said:


> The halons are much faster and seem more popular. Of course Mathews wanted to assure they held the title of making the goofiest looking hunting bows out there. They have that title by a mile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Bowtech gets my vote for the goofiest looking bows--and I don't shoot either of these two.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

griffwar said:


> They do not use the same mod!!


Okay I guess they just mark the modules for the Halon and the triax the same.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Dale_B1 said:


> Okay I guess they just mark the modules for the Halon and the triax the same.


Halon and Triax yeah but not the TRX as you implied, shifting gears are we?


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

griffwar said:


> Halon and Triax yeah but not the TRX as you implied, shifting gears are we?


Okay misread the post.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

deadduck357 said:


> Too many reports of arrows bouncing off deer.


haha


----------



## Laars (Apr 26, 2015)

When I was getting back to shooting compounds again, I wanted a Mathews real bad. I just didn't like the No Cam. the Halon and Chill shot nicer I thought.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

The discontinued them because Levi told them to do it.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Outsider said:


> The discontinued them because Levi told them to do it.


I think he was struggling to like it.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

I believe this year will be the last run of the cross-centric cam, as well. It's been a good three year run with that system. I think next year will be a completely new design. 

SCFox


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

Outsider said:


> The discontinued them because Levi told them to do it.


Levi will be hunting with the 2019 flagship bow this Fall. He’s already killed several with the 2018 Triax according to his video review.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I think the No cam came out when the country was struggling with Transgender and bathroom choices ...No Cam No tell
marketing to the Metro sexual's in Archery ......


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well if our shop is any indication I can see why it's gone. They did not sell very well at all. Not even close to the Halons.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdm826 (Dec 13, 2018)

*No Cam No More!*



grouse said:


> Loved this bow. It seems to be discontinued by Matthews. Anyone know why?


I have a No-Cam, purchased five years ago. That it has been discontinued makes me weep. Smoothest, quietest, most accurate bow ever invented. I shoot DeTorch 7.2 gr arrows at 276fps, 60 lb pull. I repeat....60 lb pull shoots detorch arraows at 276!
No need for any of the typical dampening BS. Just a simple 10, 20, 30 pin sight. 
Just sux that people can't buy this one anymore. 
Bury me w/mine!
CM


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

I believe it was a transition bow to the cross-concentric cams. The cross-concentric cam out performs the No Cam in every single way possible. Also, as a side note of Mathews making the ugliest bows--I'm pretty sure PSE took that crown and has not given it back.


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 12, 2006)

The crosscentric cams do out perform the the No Cam. But the No Cam is more pleasant to shoot. It is a shame they never made a No Cam with the wide stance limb configuration used on the Halon and Newer bows. The No Cam is by far the most vibe free and quietest bow I have ever shot. Also the smoothest drawing (compound) other than the eccentric cams of yesteryear.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

I was just reminded why it was one of the 1st bows I bought when I had to switch to lefty!! It's just a tack driver, I have not shot it in about 3 months, took it out and still drilling with bh out to 50.


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)

Rupypug said:


> I’m not so sure. There is a niche including myself for a slower bow that is very smooth. I love my HTR and wish I could buy another new one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a local shop with a dozen HTR's on the shelf they will sell you for like 699 each if you'll buy them... no takers.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

LetThemGrow said:


> Speed? Seemed like a transition bow to make jump from single cam to dual cam less abrupt.


This. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

ReezenHunter said:


> They were making dual cams for several years before the no cam with the monster and chill series.


Not as a flagship model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

LetThemGrow said:


> Speed? Seemed like a transition bow to make jump from single cam to dual cam less abrupt.


Nope..the Monster/Chill series were dual cams before the NoCam HTR...


Oops...looks like Reezen beat me to it...Chill R was a great bow, too; nicer to shoot than the Creeds (IMO< obviously)...


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Mother of God... Mathews shooters arguing with, Mathews shooters?

Do people just complain on AT just to complain?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

If solo cams were so great what happened to them! At one time Matt said would only make solo cam
now look.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

kballer1 said:


> If solo cams were so great what happened to them! At one time Matt said would only make solo cam
> now look.


At one time they where things change, evolve are get left behind.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

mjduct said:


> I got a local shop with a dozen HTR's on the shelf they will sell you for like 699 each if you'll buy them... no takers.


No doubt. 700 is way too much.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

mjduct said:


> I got a local shop with a dozen HTR's on the shelf they will sell you for like 699 each if you'll buy them... no takers.


How do they keep the doors open making, huge buy mistake like that?


----------



## Thundersnow (Nov 15, 2014)

Dale_B1 said:


> mjduct said:
> 
> 
> > I got a local shop with a dozen HTR's on the shelf they will sell you for like 699 each if you'll buy them... no takers.
> ...


Brilliant deduction Dale.... sometimes the cost of leftover inventory is far outweighed by the cost of missed sales. You or I wouldn't have the first clue if it was a " buy mistake" or not.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

kballer1 said:


> If solo cams were so great what happened to them! At one time Matt said would only make solo cam
> now look.


At one time Ford only made the model T.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

The NO Cam I had was actually a little faster than my current bow at that time. I hated the draw cycle. It was hard-hard-hard and allowed no creep at all. My 07 Commander draw cycle is MUCH better and the bow is just as quiet so for me it offered nothing but 3 -5 FPS so I sold it while the bee's were in the butter. I was happy to see it go.


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

because it literally did nothing better than all of the bows on the market yet had the speed of an early 2000's bow.


----------



## mnarcheri (Sep 16, 2018)

deadduck357 said:


> Too many reports of arrows bouncing off deer.


Real intelligent comment.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

jorkep said:


> because it literally did nothing better than all of the bows on the market yet had the speed of an early 2000's bow.


This makes Me laugh every time, in head to head shootouts with the Elite Synergy the HTR was faster, yet everyone praised the Synergy and dogged the HTR.


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

I think the Nocam was an attempt to appeal to what's left of the solocam loyalist.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Probably the same reason they have discontinued other Bows.....https://0347f78499dbffa2d06c-6b5498...scontinued-Model-Bow-Specifications-95028.pdf


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

I wanted one until I shot it. I thought the draw cycle was horrible. The halon draw was much better but really didn't care for it either and I was set on getting a Mathews. I was pretty bummed. They are working great for many just not my cup of tea.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

i hate it when companies come out with new models...just make the same thing for 20 straight years in one color. change is for others, not this guy.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

If I could find a 60# in black with a 30" draw, I'd probably buy one.... Hint..... :tongue:


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Three pages and it is very simple. If you know anything about Mathews they only keep a model bow for 2 to 3 years tops then it is dropped from the linemup. This has not changed in all the years Mathews has been in business. Honestly it was never one of their highest selling bows.


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

RdgRuner said:


> In my eyes solocams are still the best.


This^^^

Along with the Nocam


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Dale_B1 said:


> Three pages and it is very simple. If you know anything about Mathews they only keep a model bow for 2 to 3 years tops then it is dropped from the linemup. This has not changed in all the years Mathews has been in business. Honestly it was never one of their highest selling bows.


Conquest 4 is still available.


----------



## blockzilla (Sep 28, 2018)

an Apex 7 ,a switchback, a helium, 2 HTR's , a Halon 32 and a Vertix... and if I want to enjoy my shooting day and shoot the best , smoothest , most accurate bow I own , I pull out an HTR EVERY time ... I don't shoot through a chronograph when I practice , I don't kill chronographs and eat them , and I don't shoot through chronos at the 3D ranges ... so speed doesn't define a good bow to me ...


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Marketing. 

To ease current Mathews customers and would be customers away from solocams and towards dual cams. Mathews hounded the solocam as superior for so long, it would take something radically different looking to get people to forget solocams. 

Once the no cam koolaid was distributed, that paved the way for much more efficient halon era (really a continuation of the monster series) to take over. Without the no cam, the halon series wouldn’t have taken off the way it did. Heck Mathews called the video ad for the no cam “Feel the Future”. If the no cam system was meant to stay it would have. The future was the halon era of bows. Look how long the cross concentric cam has been here now, going all the way back to the original monster bows with little changes.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

All of the above...(Plus they were junk)


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 12, 2006)

blockzilla said:


> an Apex 7 ,a switchback, a helium, 2 HTR's , a Halon 32 and a Vertix... and if I want to enjoy my shooting day and shoot the best , smoothest , most accurate bow I own , I pull out an HTR EVERY time ... I don't shoot through a chronograph when I practice , I don't kill chronographs and eat them , and I don't shoot through chronos at the 3D ranges ... so speed doesn't define a good bow to me ...


But how can this be Elkman says they were junk.


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

SHPoet said:


> If I could find a 60# in black with a 30" draw, I'd probably buy one.... Hint..... :tongue:


if interested in htr, have you seen... https://www.bassandbucks.com/sale


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I was in a shop here in Pa a couple weeks back trying some 19’s and sharing stories/thoughts. The Nocam came up in conversation. The owner said they have a bit of a cult following and sell for a pretty high price locally. My son has a HTR in Lost OT that’s barely been used, it’s a sweet looking bow. I told him to sell or trade it.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

I recall the first year the No Cam was released. Was down at the the local shop and owner told me he had sold more Slo Cams than all Hoyts combined :secret: I had two of them,weird draw cycle but man they shot great and were SUPER quiet. I'd totally take one in black or stone @ 60#


----------



## MJAC04 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bigger question would be “why keep producing the no cam?” What are they gonna do, make the cams a little rounder each year? It was a marketing ploy like retro cars, but you can’t keep making them year after year, it wouldn’t make sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

The cam on the TRX series and the Halon series and others is just a slightly modified No-Cam. The only significant difference is the flat spot on what used to be a round outer wheel.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

EPLC said:


> The cam on the TRX series and the Halon series and others is just a slightly modified No-Cam. The only significant difference is the flat spot on what used to be a round outer wheel.


LMAO that statement couldn't be farther from the truth!!!!!!!! Not even close.
Of course this is from someone that had 3 different posts over a mark on a USED bow he bought. So doesn't suprise me.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

48archer said:


> Conquest 4 is still available.


Excuse me, wasn't really talking about target bows. Your right they still have their target bows. It's hunters that need that constant change more than target shooters.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

EPLC said:


> The cam on the TRX series and the Halon series and others is just a slightly modified No-Cam. The only significant difference is the flat spot on what used to be a round outer wheel.





Dale_B1 said:


> LMAO that statement couldn't be farther from the truth!!!!!!!! Not even close.
> Of course this is from someone that had 3 different posts over a mark on a USED bow he bought. So doesn't suprise me.


Mathews words, not mine Dale. And BTW I own 2 TRX’s and had 2 TRG’s. They are essentially the same cam with an eccentric. We aren’t talking set screw marks, we are talking cam similarities and you apparently haven’t a clue.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Dale_B1 said:


> LMAO that statement couldn't be farther from the truth!!!!!!!! Not even close.
> Of course this is from someone that had 3 different posts over a mark on a USED bow he bought. So doesn't suprise me.


I'm sure you are well versed in cam design,so why don't you astound the rest of us with your vast knowledge on the subject.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

roosiebull said:


> they actually only hold Bronze, APA holds silver, and Gear Head holds gold.


Alpine, Limbsaver, GH, APA, my top four fugliest


----------



## Thundersnow (Nov 15, 2014)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Dale_B1 said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO that statement couldn't be farther from the truth!!!!!!!! Not even close.
> ...


Tag.... I'm in for the morning entertainment of Dale alluding to the possession of some sort of technical knowledge, getting called on it and then never explaining anything.


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

Thundersnow said:


> Tag.... I'm in for the morning entertainment of Dale alluding to the possession of some sort of technical knowledge, getting called on it and then never explaining anything.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaibab270 (Oct 15, 2018)

So they can re-release it in a couple years as a "new" bow 🙂 idk, they probably aren't selling enough of them to justify production cost compared to the newer line ups


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Thundersnow said:


> Tag.... I'm in for the morning entertainment of Dale alluding to the possession of some sort of technical knowledge, getting called on it and then never explaining anything.


It was entertainment like 10 years ago...but since it happens daily,after a decade +...it’s just become the normal.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Thundersnow said:


> Tag.... I'm in for the morning entertainment of Dale alluding to the possession of some sort of technical knowledge, getting called on it and then never explaining anything.


With 42k posts you’d think he would have learned some basic skills by now... judging by his comment on the NO CAM I have to assume he hasn’t. Of course I could be wrong since he seems to have a vast knowledge on marking bow risers with set screws.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Sales were probably low because most thought that a no cam was a new name for a recurve.


----------

